# Omega V Bulova



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have just aquired my first Omega f300 chronometer which joins my quartet of Accutrons. :man_in_love:

I assume that the Omega is a tuned up Accutron, can anyone enlighten me? 

Silver Hawk?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

From Rob Berkavicius site:

"These movements are the "Rolls-Royce" of tuning fork watches, and were designed by Max Hetzel, who had left Bulova a few years previously. Hetzel was also the brains behind the Accutron 214. The 9162/4 and 9210 were known as the "Swissonic" line of movements. They were manufactured under licence to Bulova by Ebauches S.A., who, up until then, made several models of electronic balance wheel watches. The index wheels for the ESA tuning fork watches were made by Bulova. These movements are very well designed and made, and were used by Omega (known as the f300, cal.1250 and 1255) Certina f300, Movado (Zenith cal. 50.0 variation) Longines (Ultronic), IWC and others."

I find it interesting that Bulova made the index wheels for these ESA movements.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you Paul.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

One thing still puzzling me is what is the significance of the numbers 2011 punched into all the pages of the Omega international guarantee as the watch was purchased in 1975?


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have tried to google 300 hz to find what musical note this represents.

Are there any musicians on the board?


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

That would be a D !


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2007)

I imagine you could probably hummmmmmmmmmm it!

IanM


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

I am forced to add the punchline from an old joke "and then do you know how to beg for mercy/" "No, but if you'll hum a few bars, I"ll fake it." With apologies. Mea culpa, mea culpa.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmmm, Ian and John, it would appear that your jokes hum a bit too. :tongue2: :thumbsdown:


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2007)

luddite said:


> Hmmm, Ian and John, it would appear that your jokes hum a bit too.


Absolutely no offence meant, luddite!

On this forum, I am a newbie. Let me explain that I have several f300s in my collection, and also an incoming Elgin electronic (with a rare light blue dial), and in the collection I have about 50 others which aren't hummers. I wouldn't say a bad thing about hummers, or those who collect them, or those who deal with any aspect involving them. Ever. I am 52 years old and have been collecting watches for over 38 years.

So - have a great day, sir, and let us know what music you find - I reckon it will genuinely be interesting to get your thoughts on the matter!

Apologies again if you took offence at what was intended to be a joke.

Best regards - IanM


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

IanM said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, Ian and John, it would appear that your jokes hum a bit too.
> ...


No offence taken Ian, my responce was intended as humourous repartee.

I am the proud owner of 4 Accutrons and one f300 myself with around 40 non hummers.


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2007)

Thats a big "phew" of relief, luddite! I hoped that was the case, but I will always apologise first if I think I could be interpreted to have said the wrong thing...

WOW - that's quite a few hummers you have!

JonW from Sydney originally alerted me to this site - and there is such a comparatively strong following for hummers in the UK that I might have to migrate there!









In my home city Perth, Western Australia - there are Omega dealers who absolutely chuck cartwheels whenever they see a watch older than a couple of years. Those cartwheels are not from joy! I have noticed that there are guys here who specialise in f300Hz and tuning fork movement repairs. When needed, I will chime in again to see if I can get a referral to the site experts in support of TWF and its members.

In the interim - cheers luddite! And have a terrific day!

IanM


----------

